# No Horsepower Limit Changes for Piedmont, Clendening Lakes



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

10/07/09 The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) and Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District (MWCD) today announced there would be no changes in horsepower limits or other boating rules on Piedmont Lake and Clendening Lake in Harrison County.

More...


----------

